# Caesar Creek.6/1/11



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Temp 78, water very stained. Vis about one foot. Did catch several saugeye. One keeper. 3 crappie. Conditions are as bad as I have ever seen. Lots of trash!! :T:T:T


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds like a bad early season at Caesar Creek. I am dissapointed, being new to the area I was hoping to get in on the action at Caesar's. It will have to wait until fall.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Warden , have they lifted the no swim don't touch the water advisory ?


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

It appears to be only an advisory, but both beaches were vacant. Signs say do not swim. Sure cuts down on the crowd.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

I hope to get out to CC sometime soon. I sold my boat last summer and I have been dragging my feet on getting a new one. It worked out good this spring though! Sure happy I am not making payments on a boat that would have been sitting in the driveway all spring 

CJ, hope things are going well for you too buddy!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

We fished the Ohio river last weekend . Caught everything but a walleye or sauger . Lots of wipers cats carp and drum all on jigging spoons . 
The boys last day of school is next friday so I hope to start hitting CC during the week . BUT they will want to swim ( I know they swim in the Ohio river every weekend LOL) so if the advisory is still on I may have to go somewhere else ( Mom said they aren't allowed in CC until it is lifted ) .


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Temp 75. Water stained. Saugeye slow but improving. Crappie very good,will check beaches tommorow. :T


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope to go Tuesday around 2. Warden how deep were the crappie ?


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Chris, I am pulling cranks 8-10 ft. Crazy morning. Drop first crank in water,before I went 30 ft. I am snagged. Start to back up and the line pulled back. 15 minutes later 1 ugly flathead came to the surface. I dont know how much he weighed, but he would not fit in the net,pulled crank free with pliers. This is second time i have caught a Big flathead in CC on cranks. Water 78,dingy. two h/heads two nice crappie.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks again for taking me out this afternoon! It was a great evening to be out on the dead sea


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Warden you sure do catch your share of crazy stuff at CC . That wiper you caught is the biggest one I have ever seen in CC .
I caught a 7 to 8 lb Flathead on the river this weekend , without a doubt the hardest I have ever had anything hit a jigging spoon in a long time . My wrist is still hurting .


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Larry my boys are out of school starting next week . We will be hitting CC if you want to go give me a PM .


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wiper in CC? 

Not just a big white bass? How big? Pics?


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

The wiper I caught was approx. 6-7 pounds, caught in front of the Harveysburg rd. Thought is was unusual myself. Showed it to CJ who agreed it was a wiper. Called DNR,confirmed wipers had been stocked in private lake upsteam. SHAWNEE near Cedarsville.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

warden said:


> The wiper I caught was approx. 6-7 pounds, caught in front of the Harveysburg rd. Thought is was unusual myself. Showed it to CJ who agreed it was a wiper. Called DNR,confirmed wipers had been stocked in private lake upsteam. SHAWNEE near Cedarsville.



That's awesome. It is remotely possibly they will interbreed with the white bass population. That would be really, really sweet.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

That would be interesting to see them interbreed with the white bass. Wipers are one of the few hybrids that can reproduce.


----------

